# Teaser and picture thread for Magical mini reaper



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here ya go!! Looking forward to seeing teasers!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait for teaser pics, either!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A bit of a teaser


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I’m not close to mailing anything yet, there’s crafting to be crafted, but am wrapping what I’ve got so far!

Patience victim, patience.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You are already wrapping?!?! Lol...and I thought I was ahead of the game just ordering a couple things on the first day of victims!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Seriously already packing! I need to go to the stores. Maybe 🤔 I’ll go now! Hope to share pictures very soon!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> You are already wrapping?!?! Lol...and I thought I was ahead of the game just ordering a couple things on the first day of victims!


Lol, I just happened to have a couple of relatively universal things on hand. I’m waiting on a couple of things so just getting ahead while I can.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

So I went out on an adventure but unfortunately they closed the gates and I did not make it on time. 
I got somethings but need to venture out again tomorrow.








Have to love these! 😆


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Teaser just finished one project


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shyra said:


> So I went out on an adventure but unfortunately they closed the gates and I did not make it on time.
> I got somethings but need to venture out again tomorrow.
> View attachment 759731
> 
> Have to love these! 😆


You said you went on an adventure and this is all I could see in my head:








😂😂😂


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> You said you went on an adventure and this is all I could see in my head:
> View attachment 759741
> 
> 😂😂😂


It’s always an adventure when you go to the stores with 3 kids! 😂. 
Today we will go out on a quest and see what treasures we will find. Hope to share some good teasers with you all.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another teaser


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Here is a teaser!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Was able to get my 1st project done. 1st time making it so I hope my victims likes it.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I’m having a hard time sharing teasers that wouldn’t give things away, so I’ll just share this strawberry clamshell that’ll be packaging for something fun for my victim!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Just a small teaser for my victim. I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Here is another teaser! Went out today and found something… 🤔


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dang it no teasers to share unless I make it a very close up pic. I know this is a mini reap but I am having issues tone it down ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

here is a teaser for my victim!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Dang it no teasers to share unless I make it a very close up pic. I know this is a mini reap but I am having issues tone it down ahhhhhhhh


I know the feeling...smaller Reaper...mini Reaper...ya' gotta drill it into your brain, lol.
I can't post any teaser pics, either...everything I have, so far, may be a giveaway, even zoomed in shots...lol, we will see.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Pretty much the same here. Tried to take a close up nut didn't work. Got 1 craft totally done. But I also have to remind myself "mini reaper girl, mini reaper!!" But crafting makes it look like it costs way more than it really does, AND I got a big part of my supplies for the projects from thrift stores , dollar store, or crafting supplies I already have in the house. Did get a couple items from the store, and a few supplies that will be prorated...
Now, back to my crafting!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Digging out these tools for more crafting, but I may have to kick the cats out to be able to get anything done. 🐈‍⬛🐈 They aren’t as helpful as they think they are.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Digging out these tools for more crafting, but I may have to kick the cats out to be able to get anything done. 🐈‍⬛🐈 They aren’t as helpful as they think they are.
> 
> View attachment 759796


Truth. Lol. 🐈‍⬛🐈‍⬛🐈‍⬛


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

That’s why I have the doorway to the dungeon gated-lol. Once again mine is bought. Still working on getting things rearranged to get plumbing done. I miss my crafting time


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> That’s why I have the doorway to the dungeon gated-lol. Once again mine is bought. Still working on getting things rearranged to get plumbing done. I miss my crafting time


I hit to like this because of the dungeon being closed up, lol, but dislike that you are missing your crafting time...


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Can’t keep my threads straight. I meant to post this here, but ended up posting on the Likes/Dislikes, and now I can’t seem to delete it from there. So you all get to see it twice 😂

Just finished a project with this medallion.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> View attachment 759819
> 
> Can’t keep my threads straight. I meant to post this here, but ended up posting on the Likes/Dislikes, and now I can’t seem to delete it from there. So you all get to see it twice 😂
> 
> Just finished a project with this medallion.


Very pretty!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Another teaser for my victim. This was my first time trying something like this and it didn't turn out exactly the way I wanted but I still like it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tvling said:


> Another teaser for my victim. This was my first time trying something like this and it didn't turn out exactly the way I wanted but I still like it.


It looks magical, whatever it may be!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> It looks magical, whatever it may be!


Thank you. I hope my victim likes it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tvling said:


> Thank you. I hope my victim likes it.


I will! 😉


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Tvling said:


> Another teaser for my victim. This was my first time trying something like this and it didn't turn out exactly the way I wanted but I still like it.


The colors are very beautiful! Definitely very magical looking!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Ok Victim!!! Yours is incoming. Not sure how long it will take the flying monkeys to deliver it, but it’s headed your way.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Received a package today with something special inside for my victim...


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Frah-geee-lay.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Frah-geee-lay.....


That's how I ALWAYS pronounce that word, hahaha! I even say it that way, in my head, when writing it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim your reap will be on its way this week


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see !! 
Best get busy!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok last teaser on this reap for my my dear victim your reap is shipping out today so someone will be getting reaped very soon


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

can not wait to start seeing everyone's pics and the goodies they got


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> can not wait to start seeing everyone's pics and the goodies they got


Me too!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

goodness reaps already in the hands of flying monkeys... and I'm not even close to a box stage yet. Heres a little tease for my victim just to show we're working on our reappings.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I'll throw out a teaser for my Dearest Victim...here ya' go!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

someone will be reaped this Friday whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A bit of a teaser for my victim


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Tease, tease, tease...


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Ready to ship tomorrow!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I had some issues working on today's last little project, but I got it done, finished things up, and am now starting to wrap and pack. I'm hoping to get my dearest Victim's box out by Friday! The owls are getting warmed up and ready to fly!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Teaser Time!!!!!*










_There may be another thing that I couldn't show, as the wrapping could be part of the reap..._


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Package 📦 is on its way on the magic broom 🧹!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

out for delivery


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I’m finishing up a couple of things! I’ll be shipping on the deadline. Sorry to make you wait, dear victim!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

My tracking shows that my victim will receive their package by tomorrow at 9:00 pm........ YEAH!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tvling said:


> My tracking shows that my victim will receive their package by tomorrow at 9:00 pm........ YEAH!!!!


yaaa now its getting really exciting we get to see everyone's goodies


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Delivered


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> Delivered


Can’t wait to see those goodies!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Must not be me, then. Nothing on my porch. Alas, I must continue my stalking of delivery people...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Baby shower we're hosting is tomorrow so after that like speed demons I'll have time to get the rest of my reap dealt with... 2 projects down and one for sure to go.... maybe 2.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> Delivered


I was gone most of the day, came home to a SURPRISE MAGICAL BOX on the front porch. 👻🥳👻 Thank you thank you thank you Saki Girl! There will be pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Reap Update: Ended up doing MORE reap shopping and plotting today, because my daughter was with me and wanted in. Box will be mailed on Monday morning!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Dear reaper of mine … just want you to know that there is no need to rush. I am away on vacation until next Saturday. Take your time if you must! I can’t wait to see what wonderful magic you will send. 🤔📦


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

No pics, yet?


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Well this took longer to make than I wanted it to. I've set it to unlisted - you can't find the video unless you have the link.

*Behold, the contents of the box I got from Saki.Girl, plus a special appearance by Inspector Puff!*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Well this took longer to make than I wanted it to. I've set it to unlisted - you can't find the video unless you have the link.
> 
> *Behold, the contents of the box I got from Saki.Girl, plus a special appearance by Inspector Puff!*


Great reap! Love the book box with kitty and pumpkin on it, love the seed/plant info kit, the dolls are all so cute, and I'd love to see pics of the Samhain oracle card set you got!
Your kitty is so cute, too!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

What a cool Reap Goth Kitty Lady and Saki Girl!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

That is an awesome reap! Love Saki's dolls, she made my kids some for the second Reaper last year!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Did the mini motor make it with out braking and the oils ? Sorry could not tell in vid stuff was going by to fast the little books on crystals , oils and witch spell book are so cute just love them had to get for you cause mini reap , hope you like all the necklaces also was a fun reap to put together first time doing a doll like that will make more for sure. And love making journals so the one I made for you with seeds thought was perfect for this reap. Enjoy


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> Did the mini motor make it with out braking and the oils ? Sorry could not tell in vid stuff was going by to fast the little books on crystals , oils and witch spell book are so cute just love them had to get for you cause mini reap , hope you like all the necklaces also was a fun reap to put together first time doing a doll like that will make more for sure. And love making journals so the one I made for you with seeds thought was perfect for this reap. Enjoy


Yeah, sorry about the speed, I was having a lot of trouble with the timing and finally just gave up. No, nothing broke, you packed it so well! I was happy to see the mini mortar, I didn't have one so I'd been using my son's. The little witchy books are adorable! The journal with the seeds was awesome, the more I looked at it the more there was to see. Oregon Chai is my favorite, by the way, so I had that one this morning with breakfast. And the dolls are already up on the shelf by my desk. Thank you again, it was such a wonderful box full of surprises!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Yeah, sorry about the speed, I was having a lot of trouble with the timing and finally just gave up. No, nothing broke, you packed it so well! I was happy to see the mini mortar, I didn't have one so I'd been using my son's. The little witchy books are adorable! The journal with the seeds was awesome, the more I looked at it the more there was to see. Oregon Chai is my favorite, by the way, so I had that one this morning with breakfast. And the dolls are already up on the shelf by my desk. Thank you again, it was such a wonderful box full of surprises!
> View attachment 760064


Yaaa so glad it was all safe and you like everything. Now to make more dolls haha I love the one I made you first time doing that one style. Enjoy everything


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is the cute little *Mortar and Pestle I sent the book next to it is 3inch*
*







*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Have any more reaps been delivered? I thought more went out. I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I can’t wait to see more pics… my victim should be getting their reap tomorrow!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped, by the wonderful Shyra!!! I am in 7th heaven!! I will take pictures and post later, right now gonna lay down. Got my 2nd covid booster yesterday and feeling a bit yuck. Nothing terrible yet at least, just enough! I really haven't had bad reactions thankfully!! 
I love my reap!! You put a big smile on my face! Thank you so very much!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I was reaped, by the wonderful Shyra!!! I am in 7th heaven!! I will take pictures and post later, right now gonna lay down. Got my 2nd covid booster yesterday and feeling a bit yuck. Nothing terrible yet at least, just enough! I really haven't had bad reactions thankfully!!
> I love my reap!! You put a big smile on my face! Thank you so very much!!


Feel better, darlin'!!! Hugs!
I can't wait to see your reap!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I was reaped, by the wonderful Shyra!!! I am in 7th heaven!! I will take pictures and post later, right now gonna lay down. Got my 2nd covid booster yesterday and feeling a bit yuck. Nothing terrible yet at least, just enough! I really haven't had bad reactions thankfully!!
> I love my reap!! You put a big smile on my face! Thank you so very much!!


 looking forward to seeing your photos of reap. 

feel better first


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's my fabulous reap! 1st is a beautiful crescent moon necklace, and a dream catcher key chain!! Next is a gorgeous crescent moon wrest,I have always wanted one!! And I love the purple! ( my favorite color!!) Then come a very beautiful suncatcher!! I pretty sure of where I want to hang it! Next is a beautiful spell bottle to put in my bedroom witch display and some spell pages (I haven't got a printer, and use the see e on crafts, so am loving them!! Then a rain chain!! I am so over the moon with this!!! I was actually looking st them yesterday in a store, for 50 and 60 bucks!!! I actually told myself to go figure out jow to make my own nut now I don't have to!!!
Thank you so so much I love it all







!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have no fricken idea why the pictures posted twice, I actually deleted the doubles but here they are!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

bethene said:


> Here's my fabulous reap! 1st is a beautiful crescent moon necklace, and a dream catcher key chain!! Next is a gorgeous crescent moon wrest,I have always wanted one!! And I love the purple! ( my favorite color!!) Then come a very beautiful suncatcher!! I pretty sure of where I want to hang it! Next is a beautiful spell bottle to put in my bedroom witch display and some spell pages (I haven't got a printer, and use the see e on crafts, so am loving them!! Then a rain chain!! I am so over the moon with this!!! I was actually looking st them yesterday in a store, for 50 and 60 bucks!!! I actually told myself to go figure out jow to make my own nut now I don't have to!!!
> Thank you so so much I love it all
> View attachment 760093
> !!
> ...


I am glad you like it all! It was so much fun making the wreath , rain chain and the sun catcher (all my 1st time). Also making a “fancy” spell bottle was also fun and different from my other spell bottles I’ve made.
My daughter found the key chain and thought you would like it!
So glad you got it a day early! 
I hope it made you feel a little better! It was an honor to reap you! Enjoy the magic!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I’m loving seeing the pictures start rolling in!! Another fabulous Reap!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Here's my fabulous reap! 1st is a beautiful crescent moon necklace, and a dream catcher key chain!! Next is a gorgeous crescent moon wrest,I have always wanted one!! And I love the purple! ( my favorite color!!) Then come a very beautiful suncatcher!! I pretty sure of where I want to hang it! Next is a beautiful spell bottle to put in my bedroom witch display and some spell pages (I haven't got a printer, and use the see e on crafts, so am loving them!! Then a rain chain!! I am so over the moon with this!!! I was actually looking st them yesterday in a store, for 50 and 60 bucks!!! I actually told myself to go figure out jow to make my own nut now I don't have to!!!
> Thank you so so much I love it all
> View attachment 760093
> !!
> ...


Lovely reap!
I never thought of making my own rain chain...very cool. The sun catcher is so pretty!
I am in love with that moon wreath!!! Beautiful!
...and I see a kitty photo bomb!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Shyra, tell your daughter I love it! I keep goodies like that on hooks on my purse so I can remember everyone that sent me something! If I remember will take a picture of it tomorrow!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya more pics are rolling in great reap can not wait to see more whoot


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

bethene said:


> Here's my fabulous reap! 1st is a beautiful crescent moon necklace, and a dream catcher key chain!! Next is a gorgeous crescent moon wrest,I have always wanted one!! And I love the purple! ( my favorite color!!) Then come a very beautiful suncatcher!! I pretty sure of where I want to hang it! Next is a beautiful spell bottle to put in my bedroom witch display and some spell pages (I haven't got a printer, and use the see e on crafts, so am loving them!! Then a rain chain!! I am so over the moon with this!!! I was actually looking st them yesterday in a store, for 50 and 60 bucks!!! I actually told myself to go figure out jow to make my own nut now I don't have to!!!
> Thank you so so much I love it all
> View attachment 760093
> !!
> ...


WOW! What an awesome reap!!!!!!! Makes me feel like I cheated my victim. I hope she won't be disappointed.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Can’t wait to see more pictures! So exciting!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tvling said:


> WOW! What an awesome reap!!!!!!! Makes me feel like I cheated my victim. I hope she won't be disappointed.


Lol, I'm sure I'll love it.😉


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

that wreath is awesome-you did a fantastic job Shyra


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Shadow Panther said:


> that wreath is awesome-you did a fantastic job Shyra


Thank you so much… might have to make one for myself very soon.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

So I had no idea what a rain chain was so I looked it up-they are awesome! Nicely done Shyra!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Dear Victim, you should be getting a visit from the *U*nusual *P*arcel *S*ervice on Friday. I will warn you now that the box was the only one I had that was big enough to hold everything (we tend to get either tiny little boxes or huge ones from Amazon), but a lot of the space inside is being taken up by air-filled packing pillows. Oh, and I've been told to tell you to be VERY CAREFUL taking out the little item in the plastic container, as it apparently breaks easily.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Dear Victim, you should be getting a visit from the *U*nusual *P*arcel *S*ervice on Friday. I will warn you now that the box was the only one I had that was big enough to hold everything (we tend to get either tiny little boxes or huge ones from Amazon), but a lot of the space inside is being taken up by air-filled packing pillows. Oh, and I've been told to tell you to be VERY CAREFUL taking out the little item in the plastic container, as it apparently breaks easily.


🤣🤣 Unusual Parcel Service!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Unusual Parcel Service, hahaha...that sounds about right!

My owls have just informed me that a package has been delivered to someone's front door!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I was reaped by one of the sweetest people. Someone who thought a lot about my reap because she nailed it perfectly. So much so one of the items I had my eye on from Amazon. I will posts pics tonight when things are calmer. But without further guessing my great reaper was the fabulous

Witchkitty


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> I was reaped by one of the sweetest people. Someone who thought a lot about my reap because she nailed it perfectly. So much so one of the items I had my eye on from Amazon. I will posts pics tonight when things are calmer. But without further guessing my great reaper was the fabulous
> 
> Witchkitty


Awwwws. 🥰😊
I'm soooo glad it got there, safely...with all the bad weather in our areas, I was worried! 
I'm glad you like everything, as one thing I wasn't sure about and went back and forth on for days, lol. I'm glad one of the items was something you specifically wanted, as well! Yay!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Shadow Panther said:


> I was reaped by one of the sweetest people. Someone who thought a lot about my reap because she nailed it perfectly. So much so one of the items I had my eye on from Amazon. I will posts pics tonight when things are calmer. But without further guessing my great reaper was the fabulous
> 
> Witchkitty


Can’t wait to see pictures!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

First off the note that was included with the beautifully wrapped gifts

Next a very awesome dragon incense burner. I'm going to try that out tomorrow. Maybe I can include into meditation-hmm


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Why are these out of order grrr

We next have a very pretty wood box carved with the triple moon. Inside a gemstones to restart my collection. My original where lost many years ago after a move.

Next week have a safe stick. The fact it is personally from Witch kitty's garden I don't think I would ever use it to smudge with.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Next up is the awesome bag hand seen for me. I'm going to keep meaningful items in it from my Girls and Granddaughter.

Next is a scorpio necklace that is already in my jewelry box. I keep the good stuff there.

Next are my jasmine incense sticks. I have one just sitting out and I can smell it from across the room. Jasmine is one of my top favorites for smells.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Next the wrapping-it is so pretty I hated to tear the gifts open.

Next is the moon light I had my eye on and now I have one. I am going to make room so I can enjoy it in front of me at night and somewhere where the cats won't knock it down.

I want to thank you Witchkitty for the thought you put into my gifts and for my gifts. I truly love them all!!

Lastly I hate posting from my phone so I hope there's not to many autocorrect errors lol after going back to reread yep autocorrect struck again


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow.. love the reaps!
Dear reaper, I'm going away for a week, so if your reap arrives and I don't post, please don't worry.. I will be back soon!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Excellent reap Shadow panther, Witchykitty did an incredible job! I probably would hoard that sage stick from her garden as well, too special to burn!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

That’s a great reap you got there Shadow panther! Amazing work Witchykitty . All those items look wonderful and I wouldn’t use the sage either . Lol 
The box is amazing (great craftsmanship).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> View attachment 760130
> 
> View attachment 760129
> 
> ...


You are very welcome! I'm so glad you like everything! 
(You can remove the bubble wrap from the woodburned box lid...it was just there to keep your crystals and mini jar of crystal chips from bouncing around. I did a lot of reading to try to find stones and crystals that would be good for you, a Scorpio. I hope you like them!)
I hope you like the style of the dragon backflow incense burner...it's more Asian inspired than the gothic/traditional styles of dragon I saw on your Pinterest, but it was just so cool, and still a dragon, I hoped you'd still like it. I hope, when you try it out, that the backflow works like it should and the smoke from the cones flows down out of it's mouth into the pool, below. You will have to let me know! Yes, you can definitely still smell that jasmine incense without even lighting it, lol. 
That's a sweet idea to use the little bag I made, to wrap your necklace in, for gifts from your family! 
Lol, it's up to you if you want to use the sage smudge stick or keep it for display...I've had others I've gifted them to do both. 
It's awesome that you were wanting a moon lamp!!! I walked past and saw it, grabbed it up and was, like, okay...full moon stuff was on the list...does this count?? LOL! You can't get much more full moonish than an actual little moon that lights up! 😉🌕
Again, I'm very glad it all made it safely, to you, and that you like your gifts. Happy Magical Reaper!

(PS...I looked for that vintage stuffed kitty fabric you have been searching for, but couldn't seem to find it anywhere, so far, except those two online seller links that I had bethene PM to you. Did you see those links? Wow...that kitty is rare and expensive. I don't know if you went for it and bought one of those, or not, but I will still keep my eyes open for it when we go out of town to thrift/antique stores if you didn't.)


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WOW!!!! Another awesome reap!!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ooooooo I've been reaped! I don't know if it came yesterday or today. (Yesterday I was in a different town when I mailed my victims' goodies. When I checked my PO box in my village, there was a slip for a large package to pick up. My PO only has a window clerk from 9-11 in the mornings, so I had to wait until today. )

I was expecting a few orders so I was unsure if it was also my reap, and it appears YES, it was! So I'm sorry to my Reaper if it did arrive yesterday and I didn't get it ASAP. But now I am excited and as soon as I put groceries away I'll be tearing into it!!!!

I'll be back y'all..... 😇


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Witchkitty- to me a dragon is a dragon so the burner was great.

I did see the links and am thinking about pulling the trigger. I have one avenue to try first.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Another great reap!! It's been so fun to see what people have come up with for this magical reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Witchkitty- to me a dragon is a dragon so the burner was great.
> 
> I did see the links and am thinking about pulling the trigger. I have one avenue to try first.


Good. I'm glad you like all dragons. That's what I was hoping for.
I hope you get your kitty, one way or another!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

BETHENE IS AMAZING 😍
I love everything so much, thank you thank you thank you! Everything arrived just fine, a few little bits on the big wind chime had slid off, but it was an easy fix, and I had to take the glue gun to the fairy lights as a bit of the beading had come undone. But everything is just PERFECT!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Wind chime #1 is full of beads and baubles and it sounds so beautiful!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Wind chime #2, love this shape and celestial 
design!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

The card she sent..









My favorite dragon's blood incense and always need more candles!!


















An awesome shelf I already have plans for!!










So excited to grow these beautiful lilies!!!









And here are the stunning fairy lights, they are already set up next to my tv so at night I will be able to enjoy the glow!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> Wind chime #1 is full of beads and baubles and it sounds so beautiful!
> View attachment 760133
> 
> View attachment 760134
> ...


love the wind chimes another great reap way to go beth


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> love the wind chimes another great reap way to go beth


OMG!!!!! Such beautiful reaps!!! I'm getting so nervous. My dear victim, I hope you aren't disappointed.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> The card she sent..
> View attachment 760145
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful reap! Love all the charms on on the wind chimes and fairy jar...lots of beautiful beadwork, too! Those lilies are gorgeous!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tvling said:


> OMG!!!!! Such beautiful reaps!!! I'm getting so nervous. My dear victim, I hope you aren't disappointed.


I'm sure your victim will not be disappointed! As long as you put care and thought into what you think your victim will like, then it will be great!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther...if your Dragon works like it should, this is what should happen (This is a stock image, not mine.):


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

These reaps are looking amazing!!!! Very exciting!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Such craftiness in this group! I love it. We’ll done on the newest reap!!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Tvling said:


> OMG!!!!! Such beautiful reaps!!! I'm getting so nervous. My dear victim, I hope you aren't disappointed.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm getting pretty worried myself. 😟


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I love seeing all the thought and care that people put into there reaps they give that is so what reaper is all about . looking forwared to seeing more reaps


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Shadow Panther...if your Dragon works like it should, this is what should happen (This is a stock image, not mine.):
> 
> View attachment 760159


I plan on lighting mine tonight. He is on top of my jewelry box where the cats are not allowed.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I want to address the worry a couple of reapers have expressed about their gifts.. You can't judge your gifts against others!!! Part of it might be the list you are dealing with, some are harder than others!! Another thing could be some people are crafters , some are not!! I personally found items at the thrift store for most of the items I sent!! I bought 3 new items, 1 was 20% off, and 1 came from a dollar store going out of business for 50 cents! I use craft supplies that I don't know what they cost, so some things I add to a total, some I don't. But I only spent a bit over the 15 dollars. 
The most important thing is buying, making or ordering something you personally planned out for your victim, sent with care and thoughtfulness!!! If it cost the minimum amount, no worries!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I want to address the worry a couple of reapers have expressed about their gifts.. You can't judge your gifts against others!!! Part of it might be the list you are dealing with, some are harder than others!! Another thing could be some people are crafters , some are not!! I personally found items at the thrift store for most of the items I sent!! I bought 3 new items, 1 was 20% off, and 1 came from a dollar store going out of business for 50 cents! I use craft supplies that I don't know what they cost, so some things I add to a total, some I don't. But I only spent a bit over the 15 dollars.
> The most important thing is buying, making or ordering something you personally planned out for your victim, sent with care and thoughtfulness!!! If it cost the minimum amount, no worries!!


Same here...I am very good at bargain hunting, lol. I don't count craft supplies like paints, stains, ect that I already have, either, as the amount you'd use for a small project out of your supplies wouldn't add up to much. Heck, I even do my best to get my craft supplies on sale, clearance, coupons, ect. 
I hit up a Restore shop...sells random house stuff, tools, building supplies...whatever they happen to get...for very cheap. I bought a bunch of mini cans of high quality stain for dirt cheap, two of which I was able to use for my woodburned box gift! 
The gifts I purchased for my Victim i searched and searched until I found great deals! I only went over the $15 a little, and that was due to my own calculating error and it was too late to do any switching. I truly didn't go way over, though. Just a bit.
My Reaper could send me a box of pretty rocks they found out in the wild and I'd be happy, lol! It's meant to be a smaller, mini reap...so if what you made or picked out is correct with a mini reap, even if some others seem bigger, you are still all good! No worries. 😉💕


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I know for my victim, I got 2 things that were $4 each. One of those things actually came as a 2 pack, so I separated them and kept one for myself. (Perhaps later we came compare them, lol. )

The item I altered was just $2 at Goodwill. I made it over with tons of stash items. I was lucky to get a victim where I had so many things that (I feel) matched their style. That really helped me. So, I feel pretty good about staying very near the $15 limit. I do not include packaging/wrapping material in my reap budget. But even those items came from the Goodwill for a few dollars!
I can't wait til Saturday, I am eager to see what my victim thinks!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Exactly Witchykitty and byondbzr!! 
But if you don't have access to thrift stores, or able to craft, as long as you give something on your reapers list, or even something you feel will be good for them because of stalking, and spend the minimum..... It's all good!!!!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Someone has a package on their front porch!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Someone has a package on their front porch!
> View attachment 760183


Can’t wait to find out who and what magic they have received. 

Dear Reaper of mine 

I shall be home tomorrow afternoon. Hubby is home if anything arrives before I do. I will love anything you send me! So excited!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

bethene said:


> I want to address the worry a couple of reapers have expressed about their gifts...


Sometimes I forget that my intended tone doesn't always convey itself very well on the Internet. I'm _always_ going to worry that my victim won't like what I send them, that's just me. 

Almost everything we didn't get at the thrift store for this reap was something we already had (or had components for) in our house - or inside my computer. I altered one item, and my daughter kind of gave it the side-eye but at least it doesn't look like Christmas now.  And then she made an entire (item in squashy package in the box) just sitting on the couch for an hour after dinner with a (thing) that she randomly spotted in the sewing room.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Someone has a package on their front porch!
> View attachment 760183


Yes, somebody did!!! I was magically reaped by the amazing Goth Kitty Lady!!
I have some baking to do with my mommy, right now, but I will post pics as soon as I can! I will say that I am beyond thrilled with my gifts! 💖


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm sure your victim will not be disappointed! As long as you put care and thought into what you think your victim will like, then it will be great!


Oh, I definitely did, but I'm just not as talented as most of you guys are..... :-(


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

I've been reaped by the awesome Holly Haunter and Red Flayer! Please overlook the background of my pictures. I have to have deliveries sent to my work because the delivery people drop packages at the top of my driveway and my dogs have a field day with them. So, these were all taken on my desk.
First, an awesome handmade card! Isn't it beautiful?!?










Next, two awesome candle sets made from pvc pipe. I made a set out of pool noodles last year, but I like these better!!! Plus they can be turned on via a remote!!!!!! Smart!










I have recently gotten into working with resin to make jewelry, skulls, etc. Holly Haunter and Red Flayer have set me up for a while in that department. Can't wait to get home and make something!!! They sent me some bezels, glow in the dark powder pigment (can't wait to try this out!!!), crystals and mixers.

































Next, we have some really cool metal signs that I can't decide if I'm going to leave the way they are or paint (decisions, decisions.).









Then we have some really cool eyeball coasters. We don't really use coasters at my house so I will definitely be finding a different use for these!









Can only attach 10 pictures. Will post the rest in the next post.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Holly Haunter and Red Flayer also sent me a really cool witches bells wall hanging with a card telling about them. I love it!!!!!!!!

Thank you both so much for putting so much thought into my gifts. I truly appreciate all the gifts and both of you!!!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

👀😍 so cool Tvling!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tvling said:


> Oh, I definitely did, but I'm just not as talented as most of you guys are..... :-(


I actually bought more items than I made, this time around...usually it's the opposite and I make more.
You don't have to be crafty talented for the Reapers. You can purchase, thrift, find, regift, and such. Also, everyone seems to be good at different things when making stuff, so, if you did craft something, I'm sure it will be something you did well that some of us maybe wouldn't have been able to do!
All will be well! I'm sure you did great! It's even great that you worry and care so much about your victim being happy! 💖😉


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tvling said:


> Holly Haunter and Red Flayer also sent me a really cool witches bells wall hanging with a card telling about them. I love it!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you both so much for putting so much thought into my gifts. I truly appreciate all the gifts and both of you!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome reap! That card is beautiful. Love witch bells. Very cool that your candles have remotes...I have pvc candles that I made, too, but I just have regular tealights that I have to run outside and turn on and off. I'm jealous of your remote, lol. Very cool of them to send you stuff for your resin work!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tvling said:


> I've been reaped by the awesome Holly Haunter and Red Flayer! Please overlook the background of my pictures. I have to have deliveries sent to my work because the delivery people drop packages at the top of my driveway and my dogs have a field day with them. So, these were all taken on my desk.
> First, an awesome handmade card! Isn't it beautiful?!?
> 
> View attachment 760185
> ...


great reap you got some great stuff
let us know how the glow in the dark powder works i have been looking at getting some


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Did you all just feel that?!?!? Some magic just dropped at my house from Shadow Black!!!

It is AMAZING!!! I’m so happy with everything!!! A thousand thank you’s. 

Pictures to follow soon.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Yay I’m so glad it arrived and it even got there a day early!! My daughter and I were so excited about the glow in the dark resin powder! Let us know how you use it and if it works! I’m a total sucker for glory things. The other stuff I hope you can use with your resin work-we got that in a grab bag from Michael’s and no clue how to use those things!
I thought the coasters maybe you could use or out out for your Halloween party or use as some witchy decor. Maybe put a string through the top and use as an ornament?
Sorry if the candles were still smelly-I sprayed them with a glossy varnish coat so they should be ok if you wanted to have them outside or something. You can also always adjust the inside part of the candles (it’s just a slice of pool noodle) so the candles will sit inside the pvc where you like them best. 
Happy Spring Tvling!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I actually bought more items than I made, this time around...usually it's the opposite and I make more.
> You don't have to be crafty talented for the Reapers. You can purchase, thrift, find, regift, and such. Also, everyone seems to be good at different things when making stuff, so, if you did craft something, I'm sure it will be something you did well that some of us maybe wouldn't have been able to do!
> All will be well! I'm sure you did great! It's even great that you worry and care so much about your victim being happy! 💖😉


I love giving gifts. I always want them to be specific for the person so I do worry a little more than I probably should.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Here we go! And again to Shadow Black, everything is perfect!! 









First, crafting supplies!!! Some super fun and colorful beads and skeleton keys in a variety of sizes which will be great for embellishing potion bottles, and so many other things!! Also, doilies which I needed for adding to junk journals and such. When I first saw the large doilies I was like “How did she know I also like to make cakes? She’s good!!” And then I remembered that I had them on my list! Duh 🤣🤣👍









Next up is tea, which I can never have enough of, and all kinds of seeds especially for a tea garden (eeeek!!! So excited to start this garden), plus several informational pages about each seed! Thank you so, so much!! 
Bonus: the Shasta daisies say “Alaska” which is where I spent all of my life until recently transplanting myself to the Pacific Northwest. So that was pretty fun to see.









Finally, some things I can’t wait to sink my teeth into! A vampire book, which is going to be a great distraction from the studying I need to do. Plus, all the chocolate!! My husband and I keep a treat drawer for movie nights at home, and I’ll make a “deposit” with these. 😁

Thank you again Shadow Black! 🖤🖤🖤

This midway-to-Halloween magical reap was really fun!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome reap! That card is beautiful. Love witch bells. Very cool that your candles have remotes...I have pvc candles that I made, too, but I just have regular tealights that I have to run outside and turn on and off. I'm jealous of your remote, lol. Very cool of them to send you stuff for your resin work!


Yeah. I never even thought of putting remote control tealights in mine. I may have to make that upgrade this year!!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Holly Haunter said:


> Yay I’m so glad it arrived and it even got there a day early!! My daughter and I were so excited about the glow in the dark resin powder! Let us know how you use it and if it works! I’m a total sucker for glory things. The other stuff I hope you can use with your resin work-we got that in a grab bag from Michael’s and no clue how to use those things!
> I thought the coasters maybe you could use or out out for your Halloween party or use as some witchy decor. Maybe put a string through the top and use as an ornament?
> Sorry if the candles were still smelly-I sprayed them with a glossy varnish coat so they should be ok if you wanted to have them outside or something. You can also always adjust the inside part of the candles (it’s just a slice of pool noodle) so the candles will sit inside the pvc where you like them best.
> Happy Spring Tvling!!


I've already made several Halloween themed necklaces. I think I'm going to do some more and use the glow in the dark powders for that. Can't wait to see how it turns out!!! I can definitely use all the other jewelry stuff. I'm always looking for things to put in the resin on the clearances racks. I don't really want anybody putting their drinks on the coasters because I don't want them to mess them up. I haven't done a Halloween tree in the past but they would make good ornaments. I may have to do one this year. The candles didn't smell at all. I'll probably put them with mine. I think it will be a good contrast because mine are black and purple.
Thank you again for putting so much thought into everything!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg I was reaped let me go open and will come back to thank who ever my reaper is and photos


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yes, somebody did!!! I was magically reaped by the amazing Goth Kitty Lady!!
> I have some baking to do with my mommy, right now, but I will post pics as soon as I can! I will say that I am beyond thrilled with my gifts! 💖


Did the succulent make it intact? We were worried about it breaking in transit just from the box being shaken around.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you so much byondbzr I absolutely love everything ❤ now to share my amazing gifts I open the box and think what a great thing to wrap in I never thought about doing that









First I open up this little bag to find









I have wanted one of these will be perfect for my black gothic garden










And then I find these love these also another perfect for my gothic garden









Next I open up this little bag with treats and tea I love tea and the skull auger cubes can not wait to try them








Then I find this healing stone i love stones









Now a new post for the next awesome item


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Now check out this Magical garden omg
I love it the little door opens up also i can put magical items in it 



























Look at all these details




































Thank you again for everything I love it all .


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Saki.Girl said:


> Now check out this Magical garden omg
> I love it the little door opens up also i can put magical items in it


That is so cute! I love that the little lantern changes colors.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Here we go! And again to Shadow Black, everything is perfect!!
> View attachment 760199
> 
> 
> ...


I love the seeds you got! Also, I have had the cinnamon apple spice tea and it is so so amazing!! I have just recently started to get into teas!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Tvling said:


> I've already made several Halloween themed necklaces. I think I'm going to do some more and use the glow in the dark powders for that. Can't wait to see how it turns out!!! I can definitely use all the other jewelry stuff. I'm always looking for things to put in the resin on the clearances racks. I don't really want anybody putting their drinks on the coasters because I don't want them to mess them up. I haven't done a Halloween tree in the past but they would make good ornaments. I may have to do one this year. The candles didn't smell at all. I'll probably put them with mine. I think it will be a good contrast because mine are black and purple.
> Thank you again for putting so much thought into everything!!!


You are so welcome! It was so fun to create this reap for you ❤


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> Here we go! And again to Shadow Black, everything is perfect!!
> View attachment 760199
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, great reap!! I have read that book...plus most of the rest in the Argeneau series! Suuuuuper good books! Read that one, then read all the rest! It follows all the different family members in each book! Sorry, just got over excited about books...that happens.😊😂
I really love all the seeds and tea stuff, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Did the succulent make it intact? We were worried about it breaking in transit just from the box being shaken around.


Eehhh...sort of. It looks like all the top leaves broke off. I just carefully potted it and we will see how it does. I'm hoping it will survive, because it looks like it will be a cool one. I don't know how it looked to begin with, so I'm not sure how beat up it got...
I still don't have time to properly post the pics I took, yet...the days before a holiday are crazy for me, plus we had a plumbing issue with a lot of mess, and a trip, tomorrow, but I promise I will post them as soon as I can!! 💖💕


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Now check out this Magical garden omg
> I love it the little door opens up also i can put magical items in it
> View attachment 760208
> 
> ...


Awesome reap!! Love the black flowers, tea and adorable skull sugar cubes, and that magical garden is so cute!! Look at all the crystals and teeny mushrooms!!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Eehhh...sort of. It looks like all the top leaves broke off. I just carefully potted it and we will see how it does. I'm hoping it will survive, because it looks like it will be a cool one. I don't know how it looked to begin with, so I'm not sure how beat up it got...


lol, Well, it went into the container as a single piece (flower?) with roots at one end, but our daughter was afraid it might break in transit - she dug it out of her big succulent bowl and told me it was _fragile_ when I tried to touch it. I’ll ask her if she knows what variety it is.

Update: I asked, she said it’s a sprout so it should grow back as long as it’s not overwatered. I asked what kind it was and she gave me a funny look and told me it was a succulent.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> lol, Well, it went into the container as a single piece (flower?) with roots at one end, but our daughter was afraid it might break in transit - she dug it out of her big succulent bowl and told me it was _fragile_ when I tried to touch it. I’ll ask her if she knows what variety it is.


Well, the root is strong, so I'm hoping it will make it. I'll post a pic of what it looked like when I got it when I get the rest of the pics posted.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I just found this thread! I was wondering why nothing had been posted in awhile 😆 I wasn't looking in the right place! 

Such amazing reaps! I am running behind (as usual) but will have my victim's box shipped by the deadline tomorrow! Just got a few more things to do tonight before I seal it all up. I wasted a lot of time trying to find something I have apparently hidden from myself very, very well somewhere in my house! Ugh, so frustrating because it would be perfect. Oh well, I have other awesome things so it's all good.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, what amazing reaps!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Lauralouthatswho

I am so glad you liked everything. The book is the first in the series and is one of my most favorite. So much I hate duplicates that I sent to Witchkitty ( so glad you like them).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, time for more pics!! Here is my awesome reap from the amazing Goth Kitty Lady!!

First I opened the box to see such pretty wrapping! I LOVED how things were labeled Harry Potter style! (...and the Alice in Wonderland style Drink Me tag!). There were even packages from Professor Trelawney and my sweet Hedwig! 
Max was there to inspect everything he possibly could...I don't know what it was about that box, but he and the girls could not stop sniffing that box!!

































Next up, the AMAZING card that I want to frame or something!! The little fox...omg...I cannot stand the cuteness!! Was this homemade??? Pictured with the card, she sent Dragon Eggs filled with candy...where on earth did you find Dragon Scaled Easter eggs?? So cool!


























Now, I am sad to say that the box was delivered in less than wonderful shape...so, there were some casualties. I will get the sadness out of the way, first...
There was a broken pretty coffee mug and the poor, sweet, adorable Fox Cookie Jar had the ear broken off and the head cracked near in half. It just wasn't fixable. There were too many tiny shards. 😔 I tried to salvage the cookies, inside, at least. (They are cookies, right? Not, like, dog or cat treats? Cause I may have eaten a couple...LOL)

















Now, even though one mug was broken...there was a second! Yays! Even better, it came with amazing teas! There is Lemon Ginger (Which I just had one and it was sooooo good!), some yummy looking chocolate mixes, and Japanese Matchas!! Where did you get those?! I am so excited to try them!!! Great, perfect picks for the teas and mixes, for sure!!










I am at my limit for this post, so give me a few to get the next post up...hang tight!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, reap part two:

Next up, we have an air plant holder, which I will fill with pretty things asap, a pretty, live Succulent that, sadly, also took a little shipping damage, but I have just potted it and we will see how it does, and the most adorable hanging cast iron cauldron!!! I have so many ideas for it!!! (There is a Maxie photo bomb in the pic of the hanging cauldron...do you see him back there??)

















Then, I found a super soft ombre purple scarf...I wore it while I was opening the rest of the gifts, lol.










Next up, a Kitchen Witchery book! LOVE! She even put a bookmark in a page that has things to do for the Spring season! That was a cute idea! Did you make the bookmark?

















After that, there was still more!! I found the gifts from Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry! There was a super awesome set of Kitty Tarot Cards that you can color yourself!! She even sent sheets of them on paper to practice on, first! So fun and great for my collection!! There was an Herbology Book with awesome, color illustrations and info on all sorts of different plants...I guess I forgot to take pics of the inside. Grrr. Trust me, it's cool. I'll see if I can get a few pics of the inside, later. Hedwig sent me a set of absolutely beautiful, labeled owl cards, too!! Stunning! Again, was all this handmade papercraft, or did you find a place to buy stuff like this??? It's very, very great work for all the papercrafts in the whole reap...even the envelopes and label on the box!


























...but wait, there's more! I found two beautiful items...a fully decorated besom and a moon wreath with bells! So completely gorgeous!!! They match a piece I have, that I was gifted in a previous Spring Reaper, hanging in my Mudroom so well, it's crazy!


















Sigh...at my limit, once more...I'll have to make a third post, lol. Just a few more mins, folks!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, lol, part three of my reaping!

Here is the full reaping, except for the two broken items:











Oh, and since Max was in a couple pics, I should post pics of the kittens, tortie sisters Lunafreya and Nike, playing with the tissue paper that was in the box!

Luna posed for a quick second...she always has crazy, serial killer, psycho eyes, hahaha! 
Nike was being too active, so this was the best pic I could get of her...not looking at the camera and slightly blurred (which is how most of their pics are, hahaha!) 
Then, the last pic, well, we aren't sure what it is...lol!



























Goth Kitty Lady, I truly thank you for all of these amazing, lovely gifts that are perfect, for me! I'm blown away. Know that each and every item will be used and treasured!! You did a wonderful job magically reaping me!!! Thank you, again, many hugs, Blessed be!!! Have a beautiful, magical Spring!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(Here are some of the many illustrations in the Herbology book.)


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We were reaper I'll get to pictures later... I tired been a full day between taking the new adopted dog to her first vet appointment, checking on the 4 week old chicks.. all 16 of them, the 6 newly hatched turkey chicks, 2 sitting ducks, a sitting goose, 2 sitting turkeys and a hen or three also sitting... in a week or 3 I'll have a FULL house lol.... now for a nap.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Lauralouthatswho
> 
> I am so glad you liked everything. The book is the first in the series and is one of my most favorite. So much I hate duplicates that I sent to Witchkitty ( so glad you like them).


Yes, I had been reading them from my cousin's collection of books, then Shadow sent me more, and I found ones I was missing, online. Love them!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> We were reaper I'll get to pictures later... I tired been a full day between taking the new adopted dog to her first vet appointment, checking on the 4 week old chicks.. all 16 of them, the 6 newly hatched turkey chicks, 2 sitting ducks, a sitting goose, 2 sitting turkeys and a hen or three also sitting... in a week or 3 I'll have a FULL house lol.... now for a nap.


Babies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady, and everyone else, I posted my pics of my Reap late last night, so you will have to scroll back a page to see them!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG Witchkitty your cats are so adorable!!!

your reap is also great minus the broken items.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Great reap between the “Kitties”!! Those cats, I agree, are too cute! 😍 
And also another great reap with Byndbzr’s very cool treasure chest with the lamp!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

As promised a photo of my reap. ... I don't get the little wooden dino cutout but ok.... alas the candles are black, a candle color I have a phobia about. The candle sticks are wooden so will be easy to do any change ups needed to fit into a scene. Thank you reaper for you gifts.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, time for more pics!! Here is my awesome reap from the amazing Goth Kitty Lady!!
> 
> First I opened the box to see such pretty wrapping! I LOVED how things were labeled Harry Potter style! (...and the Alice in Wonderland style Drink Me tag!). There were even packages from Professor Trelawney and my sweet Hedwig!
> Max was there to inspect everything he possibly could...I don't know what it was about that box, but he and the girls could not stop sniffing that box!!


That was probably because one of our cats (Pepper) thoroughly investigated the box and then laid on it after I sealed it up.



WitchyKitty said:


> Next up, the AMAZING card that I want to frame or something!! The little fox...omg...I cannot stand the cuteness!! Was this homemade??? Pictured with the card, she sent Dragon Eggs filled with candy...where on earth did you find Dragon Scaled Easter eggs?? So cool!


I make most of my papercraft stuff - I can't really draw, so I buy graphics sets and mix and match and alter them to make cards and things. The dragon eggs were from Dollar Tree, I thought they were really pretty.



WitchyKitty said:


> Now, I am sad to say that the box was delivered in less than wonderful shape...so, there were some casualties. I will get the sadness out of the way, first...
> There was a broken pretty coffee mug and the poor, sweet, adorable Fox Cookie Jar had the ear broken off and the head cracked near in half. It just wasn't fixable. There were too many tiny shards. 😔 I tried to salvage the cookies, inside, at least. (They are cookies, right? Not, like, dog or cat treats? Cause I may have eaten a couple...LOL)


lol, The cookies are Teddy Grahams, so yes, they're human-edible. I'm mad at UPS now for manhandling the box - first time I've ever had a problem like this with their shipping, and it just had to be the box with the adorable ceramic cookie jar in it.  Sorry you won't get to have the matched set of mugs.



WitchyKitty said:


> Now, even though one mug was broken...there was a second! Yays! Even better, it came with amazing teas! There is Lemon Ginger (Which I just had one and it was sooooo good!), some yummy looking chocolate mixes, and Japanese Matchas!! Where did you get those?! I am so excited to try them!!! Great, perfect picks for the teas and mixes, for sure!!


We shop at the big Asian grocery store a lot, and that's where I get my milk tea - I'm addicted to milk tea. The Chocolate Drink is from Singapore, and beware! It's not hot cocoa. One packet goes in 8oz of water. I usually use 8-10oz of water to make milk tea, depending on how strong I want the flavor to be. The Lemon Ginger tea, however, came from Sam's Club. It's my go-to tea when it's too late in the day to have more caffeine.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

O’ Dear reaper of mine….
Sorry for making you wait a week. I have finally arrived home from vacation to a wonderful box! The box was already sooo cute!

The 3 candle holders with the pictures are all sooo perfect. I am in love! 🥰

The moon and sun is sooo freaking cute! My oldest is taking it to put on her bookshelf. Her room is decorated with a celestial theme. She thought it was so cool!
And last but not least the resin wine glass holder!! 
OMG!!! That is is amazing!!! I would have never thought of anything like that! It is sooo cool looking. I will not only use it for witches wine night but any wine night. It will definitely be an awesome talking price that I can’t wait to share.
Thank you so much for everything you have sent! I am in love with it all!!!! 

Dear reaper you did not leave your name anywhere but I do remember a teaser pic your posted and I think I know who you are.

Thank you so much for everything! Love it!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, reap part two:
> 
> Next up, we have an air plant holder, which I will fill with pretty things asap, a pretty, live Succulent that, sadly, also took a little shipping damage, but I have just potted it and we will see how it does, and the most adorable hanging cast iron cauldron!!! I have so many ideas for it!!! (There is a Maxie photo bomb in the pic of the hanging cauldron...do you see him back there??)


I'm honestly amazed that the fragile glass plant holder arrived intact but the thick, sturdy mug didn't. So weird!

KITTY PHOTOBOMB!!!



WitchyKitty said:


> Then, I found a super soft ombre purple scarf...I wore it while I was opening the rest of the gifts, lol.


I told my daughter you liked it, she was delighted. 



WitchyKitty said:


> Next up, a Kitchen Witchery book! LOVE! She even put a bookmark in a page that has things to do for the Spring season! That was a cute idea! Did you make the bookmark?
> 
> After that, there was still more!! I found the gifts from Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry! There was a super awesome set of Kitty Tarot Cards that you can color yourself!! She even sent sheets of them on paper to practice on, first! So fun and great for my collection!! There was an Herbology Book with awesome, color illustrations and info on all sorts of different plants...I guess I forgot to take pics of the inside. Grrr. Trust me, it's cool. I'll see if I can get a few pics of the inside, later. Hedwig sent me a set of absolutely beautiful, labeled owl cards, too!! Stunning! Again, was all this handmade papercraft, or did you find a place to buy stuff like this??? It's very, very great work for all the papercrafts in the whole reap...even the envelopes and label on the box!


The cookbook was a lucky find - you'd think there'd be more witchy vegetarian cookbooks around, right? 

I thought that would be a tarot deck you didn't already have! I did hand-make all of the papercrafts, and the graphics came from a bunch of different places and projects. The Herbology booklet was a project from Wizardry Workshop, which is an awesome HP propmaking site. 



WitchyKitty said:


> ...but wait, there's more! I found two beautiful items...a fully decorated besom and a moon wreath with bells! So completely gorgeous!!! They match a piece I have, that I was gifted in a previous Spring Reaper, hanging in my Mudroom so well, it's crazy!


So glad they work with the piece you already have!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Shyra said:


> And last but not least the resin wine glass holder!!
> OMG!!! That is is amazing!!! I would have never thought of anything like that! It is sooo cool looking. I will not only use it for witches wine night but any wine night. It will definitely be an awesome talking price that I can’t wait to share.


I've never seen one made out of resin like that, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> ... I tired been a full day between taking the new adopted dog to her first vet appointment, checking on the 4 week old chicks.. all 16 of them, the 6 newly hatched turkey chicks, 2 sitting ducks, a sitting goose, 2 sitting turkeys and a hen or three also sitting... in a week or 3 I'll have a FULL house lol.... now for a nap.


Spring has definitely sprung at your house! Do we get to see pictures of the chicks?


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Goth Kitty Lady, I truly thank you for all of these amazing, lovely gifts that are perfect, for me! I'm blown away. Know that each and every item will be used and treasured!! You did a wonderful job magically reaping me!!! Thank you, again, many hugs, Blessed be!!! Have a beautiful, magical Spring!!


So glad you liked it all! Hugs and Spring blessings to you too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> That was probably because one of our cats (Pepper) thoroughly investigated the box and then laid on it after I sealed it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, I figured you must've had cat box inspectors of your own, lol!

I adore all the papercraft stuff!! That's one craft style I wish I could do more of, myself...but I'm only just beginning to learn simple things with my Cricut. 

Thank goodness...I wondered if they were teddy grahams. Whew! 

Thankfully, you sent me two of the mugs, so I still have that one I can use! I love the shape of it...and it's a pretty color for Spring!

I'm excited to try the other teas and the mysterious chocolate drink! How cool you have a large Asian market!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> I'm honestly amazed that the fragile glass plant holder arrived intact but the thick, sturdy mug didn't. So weird!
> 
> KITTY PHOTOBOMB!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah...the mysteries of how our shipping companies will find a way to break something that shouldn't be as easy as others...my guess is where they were in the box. You wrote something on the box about all the filled air pillows doing their job...well, let me tell you, more stuff probably would've been broken if not for those, as many of them got popped!

Kittens liked the scarf, too...my mom caught them trying to get it! No kitties! My soft scarf!

I know, right?? I mean, a witchy vegetarian cookbook should be totally common!! 😂 (Seriously, that was a good find!)

I truly adore all the papercrafts...and I definitely didn't have that tarot card set, lol. Now, I do! 

I might have a pic of that spring floral piece in my SR gifts album in my profile...it's a spray of the purple lavender/heather type flowers with a pentacle in the center. Such a great match!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Spring has definitely sprung at your house! Do we get to see pictures of the chicks?


Ooh!! I want pics of all the babies, too!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> As promised a photo of my reap. ... I don't get the little wooden dino cutout but ok.... alas the candles are black, a candle color I have a phobia about. The candle sticks are wooden so will be easy to do any change ups needed to fit into a scene. Thank you reaper for you gifts.
> 
> 
> View attachment 760245


Oh, love salted caramel cocoa! The fairy lights could be very useful, too! I like those wooden candlesticks...you're right, you could easily match those in many themes!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shyra said:


> O’ Dear reaper of mine….
> Sorry for making you wait a week. I have finally arrived home from vacation to a wonderful box! The box was already sooo cute!
> 
> The 3 candle holders with the pictures are all sooo perfect. I am in love! 🥰
> ...


Wow! Those resin pieces are so, so cool! I don't drink, but I have to say, that wine glass holder is awesome! Love the moon and star sooo much!!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> . ... I don't get the little wooden dino cutout but ok....


I wonder if you’re supposed to give it the little broom and add a witch hat? I’ve seen a t-shirt with a witchy T-Rex on it before.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> I wonder if you’re supposed to give it the little broom and add a witch hat? I’ve seen a t-shirt with a witchy T-Rex on it before.


Or, it could be a hint to who the reaper is?? Did they say who they were?


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Dear Victim, 
You have 2 more gifts winging their way to you after an epic fail of one of the crafts I tried... I'm sorry they are late, but hopefully the main box arrived with you ok last Tuesday.


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Shyra said:


> O’ Dear reaper of mine….
> Sorry for making you wait a week. I have finally arrived home from vacation to a wonderful box! The box was already sooo cute!
> 
> The 3 candle holders with the pictures are all sooo perfect. I am in love! 🥰
> ...


I'm so glad you like everything! Sorry I forgot to include my name....


Shyra said:


> O’ Dear reaper of mine….
> Sorry for making you wait a week. I have finally arrived home from vacation to a wonderful box! The box was already sooo cute!
> 
> The 3 candle holders with the pictures are all sooo perfect. I am in love! 🥰
> ...


I'm so glad you liked everything! I was worried you would feel cheated after seeing the other posts. Sorry I forgot to include my name, glad you figured it out.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Tvling said:


> I'm so glad you like everything! Sorry I forgot to include my name....
> 
> I'm so glad you liked everything! I was worried you would feel cheated after seeing the other posts. Sorry I forgot to include my name, glad you figured it out.


Definitely did not feel cheated at all! And I knew it was you! Thank you sooo much for everything! 
I can’t wait to show it off and talk about it!
No need to apologize for anything! Thanks again!

I am already looking forward to the next reap!😆


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Shyra said:


> Definitely did not feel cheated at all! And I knew it was you! Thank you sooo much for everything!
> I can’t wait to show it off and talk about it!
> No need to apologize for anything! Thanks again!
> 
> I am already looking forward to the next reap!😆


Me too!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Dear Victim - two boxes are on their way to you! Here's a teaser or two 😉


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am loving all the gifts!! I would love to do better paper crafting and resin work, not in my wheel house- yet!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to seeing the remaining reaps 

also ready for another mini reaper sign up haha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

How many more are yet to be reaped??


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm ready for another sign up too! We should do some sort of "Mental health and wellness Reaper".... Just so we can send boxes of fun things and snacks to each other...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> I'm ready for another sign up too! We should do some sort of "Mental health and wellness Reaper".... Just so we can send boxes of fun things and snacks to each other...


Lol! I could sure use things for my mental health and wellness! 😹


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Or, it could be a hint to who the reaper is?? Did they say who they were?


Alas I'm unsure of who my reaper was... they did add a note with a screen name but when I looked it up in the members list there is no exact screen name there. I looked in the posted wish list thread and again no screen name matched there.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Alas I'm unsure of who my reaper was... they did add a note with a screen name but when I looked it up in the members list there is no exact screen name there. I looked in the posted wish list thread and again no screen name matched there.


Weird...maybe ask bethene?


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Sorry to have been missing from the posts lately. I love seeing all the reaps! I too have been reaped but I do not know by whom.
















I have been wanting projectors to be able to incorporate a ghost into my decorations so this item was right off my list. And also a super cute Hocus Pocus (extra large) coffee mug. Thank you vary much reaper- who ever you are!
Victim- your box should arrive to you on Thursday or Friday via UPS. Sorry for the delay


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

byondbzr said:


> I'm ready for another sign up too! We should do some sort of "Mental health and wellness Reaper".... Just so we can send boxes of fun things and snacks to each other...


a little birdy told me there is probable another mini one coming key a eye out  whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> Sorry to have been missing from the posts lately. I love seeing all the reaps! I too have been reaped but I do not know by whom.
> View attachment 760298
> 
> View attachment 760299
> ...


The mug is really fun...and a projector?? Awesome!!


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

I'm your reaper,and you're welcome. 



Michael_candles said:


> Sorry to have been missing from the posts lately. I love seeing all the reaps! I too have been reaped but I do not know by whom.
> View attachment 760298
> 
> View attachment 760299
> ...


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> How many more are yet to be reaped??


Me!! Anyone else??


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm still away from home, but told there is a package waiting for me... it's torture!! Will be home on Saturday and will post pics ASAP. Thank you, reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see your reaps, Lucid and Holly!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I was reaped by the awesome duo Stinkerbell and Frog Prince! The package itself has some great froggy themed items on it - I will have to find this Frogs movie 😆 and of course Kermit is the best 🐸 


















Inside we have a card and more great froggy details


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok now for the goodies! We have some lemon balm for me to plant and a great letter explaining all about it. I appreciate the warning about it being invasive since I already have blackberry bushes and English ivy taking over my yard 😆 

















Next we have two amazing toad houses for the garden and some awesome froggy garden markers 

























And here's the toad houses, two wonderful smelling wax melts and scarf (with what I see as spooky faces, but maybe I'm imagining that?) Blue is my favorite color!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Last but not least is this great book "Frogs and toads of Washington" which appears to be a handmade creation of my reapers! And these nifty little picture doohickeys (I can't think of what they're called but they're cool!) 









































Thank you so much for this amazing magical reap!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Here's my three girls inspecting the package  From left to right: Bonnie, Peanut Butter and Banzai


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I guess my victim has a been a bit busy so hasn't had a chance to post, so here is what I sent out... just thought I'd share with the group 😊


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Here's my three girls inspecting the package  From left to right: Bonnie, Peanut Butter and Banzai
> View attachment 760328


Great reap!!! All of the froggy themed items are so fun! The frog houses and garden markers are adorable, it will be so nice to have fresh lemon balm, and that frog book is so cool! 
Love your kitty babies!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lucidhalloween said:


> I guess my victim has a been a bit busy so hasn't had a chance to post, so here is what I sent out... just thought I'd share with the group 😊
> View attachment 760333
> 
> View attachment 760332
> ...


Great items!! Hope your victim is okay! Love the stuffed animals!! The skull is awesome, so is the wreath (I need to try the paper flowers at some point with my Cricut) and love the Sleepy Hollow items!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

Ladyfrog said:


> Last but not least is this great book "Frogs and toads of Washington" which appears to be a handmade creation of my reapers! And these nifty little picture doohickeys (I can't think of what they're called but they're cool!)
> View attachment 760323
> 
> View attachment 760327
> ...


Awesome reap! I LOVE the toad houses!!!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

lucidhalloween said:


> I guess my victim has a been a bit busy so hasn't had a chance to post, so here is what I sent out... just thought I'd share with the group 😊
> View attachment 760333
> 
> View attachment 760332
> ...


Love the Sleep Hollow Book - perfect for an Escape Room!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh more great reaps love the sleep hollow book i really need to do that theme

and great reap also ladyfrog you got some fun items for sure


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I really have a problem. Was out and about and found these cuties. Perfect for a future reap, and the right victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Beth when is the next mini reaper going to start ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so loving the reapings!!!! Those little toad houses are too cute!!!!!

SakiGirl, not sure exactly sure, but sign ups will start in approximately a week!!!😍


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

YAY!! 😍


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

bethene said:


> I am so loving the reapings!!!! Those little toad houses are too cute!!!!!
> 
> SakiGirl, not sure exactly sure, but sign ups will start in approximately a week!!!😍


Yay, I’m so excited!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> SakiGirl, not sure exactly sure, but sign ups will start in approximately a week!!!😍


whoot happy dance


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Question-for those who have a Cricuit machine-do you like it? Was it hard to learn to use? How often do you use it? I’m considering getting one but am a bit afraid of the cost/learning curve/and usefulness!
I’m asking here because I think at least a few of you have one! 🎃🎃
It may be fun to learn before the big Reaper!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

LadyFrog you guessed us out... I was pretty sure you'd figure it out. WHAT you've never seen the movie Frogs.... My first time was back when it was first released at a drive and the mosquitoes were BAD that night. So happy the toad houses made it safe and sound. It was our first time attempting to make something like that, Frog now wants to make some for us. YES there is skull faces in the scarf... figure it would come in hand with those LONG drives you have to make to work. Yea the Lemon Balm can take over just like the dang English Ivy, Bindweed (morning glory) Stinging Nettle and Blackberry brambles we pull year after year after year. But the Balm is pretty, smells nice and makes great lemony tea. Frog keeps some potted up at work to put in his tea. During the growing season when I have toooooo much I harvest handfuls and my birds LOVE it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> Question-for those who have a Cricuit machine-do you like it? Was it hard to learn to use? How often do you use it? I’m considering getting one but am a bit afraid of the cost/learning curve/and usefulness!
> I’m asking here because I think at least a few of you have one! 🎃🎃
> It may be fun to learn before the big Reaper!


i have a silhouette cameo 3 
it was easy to learn not hard at all . i have made vinyl decals mostly with mine. i know at least with mine get one of the less sticky mats especially if you are doing paper i know the one mine came with had to much stick and would rip my projects once i got the less sticky one no issues . at least i know that for silhouette not sure how the circuit is

i would proble use mine more if it was sitting out but i dont have the room to do that haha my embroidery machine takes it all up lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> Question-for those who have a Cricuit machine-do you like it? Was it hard to learn to use? How often do you use it? I’m considering getting one but am a bit afraid of the cost/learning curve/and usefulness!
> I’m asking here because I think at least a few of you have one! 🎃🎃
> It may be fun to learn before the big Reaper!


I have a Cricut Explore Air 2 (the Maker ones are the newer ones that can cut more materials, but the one I have cuts quite a bit and serves my purposes.)
Anyway, yes, it can cost quite a bit to really get going if you want to do a lot of things, but for just using it for easy stuff like regular vinyl and card stock, it's not bad. Find cardstock on sale, vinyl I buy for great prices from Expressionsvinyl.com (you can look up coupon codes for even more discounts, too...plus, they have sales, mystery boxes, cheap scrap random boxes on Wednesday mornings, ect.). I don't care for the expensive Cricut Vinyl. Oracle 651/631 and their Series 51 vinyls from Expressions Vinyl work great, for me! So, that's a cost saver.
As for Cricut tools, accessories, ect., I usually get them during sales on Cricut stuff from Joanns Fabrics, or on Amazon.
If you go with Cricut, you will get Design Space, which is what you download to your computer or phone to do your designs on. They have both free and purchasable images and fonts you can use. (I use the free stuff, lol) or, you can upload your own images and fonts you make or find online, which I also do. For fonts, a website called dafont.com has all the free fonts you could ever need, lol. Pick the ones you want, save to your computer, then, restart Cricut Design Space and they should all be there in your design space fonts. (If you don't restart DS, they won't load in.) So, there is some more money saving, for you.

As for learning...it took me a bit to really get it all figured out, but there is a person/site/Facebook page that has tons of video tutorials and free designs...JenniferMaker.com. Absolutely look her up!!! It will help you soooooo much! I have her on Facebook, YouTube and her blog, lol. She has giveaways, too!!

I started out buying a Cricut bundle, which has the machine, tools and mats to get you started and even a mix of some vinyls and transfer tapes, depending on the bundle you buy. I would suggest a bundle, as it is a good deal for what you get and you won't have to be lost on what you need to start out, with...but if you can't get a bundle, that's okay, as you can figure out what you need easily.

Should you decide to want to do HTV (heat transfer vinyl), you will need more tools, like a heat press (a non steam iron can work for small things, but it's hard to get the heat and pressure right), accessories, htv vinyl and clothing and such to decorate. You can get decent priced, good HTV at that same Expressions Vinyl site I mentioned, and you can get good priced blank shirts, totes and such at places like Hobby Lobby.

(One more thing, for mats, like Saki.Girl brought up...there are different levels of stickiness...I would suggest you start with a regular and a light for paper/vinyl/cardstock work. I never needed a strong sticky mat, yet, for anything I've done with paper or vinyl. If you get a Cricut Maker that can cut thicker stuff or whatnot, then maybe you would need a stronger mat...im sure it would tell you. I think the Cricut mats even tell you what they work best for on the package, but i don't remember.. You can get Cricut brand, which, like I said, you can get with a bundle or buy in sale at Joanns...or, I've read that Amazon has some highly rated off brand ones for cheaper.)

I recently just ordered a Cricut heat press and accessories so I can try to start doing heat transfer vinyl. I haven't tried, yet...I'm scared, lol! I would suggest you start with the basics of regular vinyl and cardstock, then, once you get that figured out, you can move on to all the fancier things to cut. (If you mess something up while learning on paper/cardstock or less expensive vinyls, it's better than if you mess up with the more expensive materials!)

So, yes, there is a bit to learn, but youtube and Jennifer Maker are your friends, for that, lol, and, yes, it can get a bit expensive the deeper down the Cricut rabbit hole you go, but there are ways to find things cheaper, free, ect., like what I posted above.


_You may now return to your regularly scheduled Magical Reaper Thread._ 😉


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Holly Haunter said:


> Question-for those who have a Cricuit machine-do you like it? Was it hard to learn to use? How often do you use it? I’m considering getting one but am a bit afraid of the cost/learning curve/and usefulness!
> I’m asking here because I think at least a few of you have one! 🎃🎃
> It may be fun to learn before the big Reaper!


I havent really used my Cricut Maker too often. But I have loved it when I do. I have done vinyl (both stick on and heat transfer), cardstock, stencils, and infusible ink (both pen and transfer sheets). I tend to do at least 1 project with my cricut for each reap I take part in and also try to find the time to use it to make cards for the greetings eschanges. However my card designing is lacking and i have only be succssful using pre-designed card that others have created. 
The infusible ink transfer sheets are one of my most favorite things to work with. They produce a stunning quality image on various surfaces (been experimenting a bit). The first 2 things I made, I used an iron to transfer the images. It worked great for the first but the second was much larger and was difficult to do with the iron. I have since gotten the Cricut Heat Press as a gift and highly recomend it as well.
My only real complaint is that if you want an image or lettering to print (draw with pens), it will only do an outline. There is a print then cut feature where you design in cricut, print on your printer then cut on the cricut. I dont like this feature as it greatly limits the size your image can be (6.5 inches I believe). Others have done videos on how to get arould this with a fill block proicess for your text, images but it is a series of lines that color in your image. This ruined my cardstock when i tried it. The multiple lines caused too much ink and it saturated the card. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> I havent really used my Cricut Maker too often. But I have loved it when I do. I have done vinyl (both stick on and heat transfer), cardstock, stencils, and infusible ink (both pen and transfer sheets). I tend to do at least 1 project with my cricut for each reap I take part in and also try to find the time to use it to make cards for the greetings eschanges. However my card designing is lacking and i have only be succssful using pre-designed card that others have created.
> The infusible ink transfer sheets are one of my most favorite things to work with. They produce a stunning quality image on various surfaces (been experimenting a bit). The first 2 things I made, I used an iron to transfer the images. It worked great for the first but the second was much larger and was difficult to do with the iron. I have since gotten the Cricut Heat Press as a gift and highly recomend it as well.
> My only real complaint is that if you want an image or lettering to print (draw with pens), it will only do an outline. There is a print then cut feature where you design in cricut, print on your printer then cut on the cricut. I dont like this feature as it greatly limits the size your image can be (6.5 inches I believe). Others have done videos on how to get arould this with a fill block proicess for your text, images but it is a series of lines that color in your image. This ruined my cardstock when i tried it. The multiple lines caused too much ink and it saturated the card.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Ug, I agree that I wish it would fill in solid lettering fonts when using the pens...that's one annoying thing. I never bothered to attempt the whole fill in cheat/hack...good to know that it could oversaturate. 
Overall, though, yes, I do enjoy making things on the Cricut, too!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Holly Haunter said:


> Question-for those who have a Cricuit machine-do you like it? Was it hard to learn to use? How often do you use it? I’m considering getting one but am a bit afraid of the cost/learning curve/and usefulness!
> I’m asking here because I think at least a few of you have one! 🎃🎃
> It may be fun to learn before the big Reaper!


I have a Silhouette Cameo 3, and I believe the newer Cricut machines work about the same. I don't use it as much as I could, because for a most things I do it's just easier and faster to cut the cardstock by hand. What it's really best for, paper cutting wise, is if you do projects where you need a lot of identical smallish shapes cut out or if you like to use intricate fussy-cut shapes - it's a real time-saver then.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Excited to see more pics 
and keep checking to see if beth has posted up the next mini reap lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, you have a bit of a wait Saki!! Next week😋🤪🧡🧡🧡🤩😍!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I actually want there to to be a connection between the new mini reaper and the time the big reaper usually starts! Seeing as I am having one big one instead of the main and 2nd reaper, ! That's why pushing it back a bit and will have a bit longer sign up and shipping time frame


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I actually want there to to be a connection between the new mini reaper and the time the big reaper usually starts! Seeing as I am having one big one instead of the main and 2nd reaper, ! That's why pushing it back a bit and will have a bit longer sign up and shipping time frame


I would make sure to make a post before the new, one single Main Reaper letting everyone know there will just be one big one, now. Some of us talked about it in the thread you posted asking for comments and suggestions, but not everyone may have seen it. Maybe, bring it up near the end of the next Mini Reaper, too. The more we bring it up, now, the less chance someone could miss out on a big reaper, thinking there will be two, as previous years...plus, maybe it will help us rally up more sign ups for the single main reaper, too, in advance!! I'm really hoping this year's main reaper will have a really good turnout!

As for this new, next mini reaper...I'm curious as to if you decided there will be a theme, or a regular mini reaper, ect. I don't know if I'll be up to doing this next mini one, as I haven't been well (just called doc and made appt on Monday) and my gardening season will be going on during this upcoming time of year...but we will see how I'm feeling and how my schedule goes. I'll be watching and participating whether I join or not, like I usually do, lol, as i love to see all the pics!

Speaking of pics...I can't wait to see the rest for THIS mini reap!! I absolutely loved the magical theme of this one.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I have been reaped by the wonderful Ladyfrog!! Thank you so much!! Everything you sent was so thoughtful and absolutely perfect. Everything arrived in one piece, too!! So, I received two boxes-in the first was this gorgeous pot! Ladyfrog, did you paint this?? I love the color so much and the charms, too!!








then, there was this beautiful mini wreath! I just love how it has mushrooms and has so much magical nature to it! It will also go perfectly with some of my decor in my kitchen! I just adore this!








Then, Bob Ross mints! I love to paint, and he was actually the first artist I ever watched that made me think that maybe I could try to paint. Perfect!!








Then, there was this book and some seeds. I am so excited to try out some of the magic and see if this year I can get a few pumpkins to grow in my garden! I may plant some in the blue pot first and have them sprout inside, then put them outside? I’ll have to check the book!!








And, OMG!! The cauldron!!! I can’t believe I was the lucky one! I have wanted one of these forever and I was so so excited when I opened it!! Thank you so much!!! 







Finally, there was this awesome mushroom. I love mushrooms and this one is so perfect! I love it’s style. It is going up in my house, too. Probably in my built in near the family room.
Thank you so much Ladyfrog!! This was an amazing and super thoughtful reap! It made my day coming home to this!! 😍😍


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> I have been reaped by the wonderful Ladyfrog!! Thank you so much!! Everything you sent was so thoughtful and absolutely perfect. Everything arrived in one piece, too!! So, I received two boxes-in the first was this gorgeous pot! Ladyfrog, did you paint this?? I love the color so much and the charms, too!!
> View attachment 760356
> 
> then, there was this beautiful mini wreath! I just love how it has mushrooms and has so much magical nature to it! It will also go perfectly with some of my decor in my kitchen! I just adore this!
> ...


Lovely reap!! How cool you got the cauldron! (I was lucky to get a similar one from my reaper!) I think I would love that book...I almost bought those Sunflower Seeds and am still thinking about them! How pretty is that charmed pot, the wreath and the mushroom...and the Bob Ross Happy Little Tree mints??? LOL!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Well, you have a bit of a wait Saki!! Next week😋🤪🧡🧡🧡🤩😍!!


Whoot I can wait a week mean while I can start working on a list and pintrest


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Another great reap love the mushroom and cauldron


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lovely reap!! How cool you got the cauldron! (I was lucky to get a similar one from my reaper!) I think I would love that book...I almost bought those Sunflower Seeds and am still thinking about them! How pretty is that charmed pot, the wreath and the mushroom...and the Bob Ross Happy Little Tree mints??? LOL!!!!!


So I opened the mints and they are actually shaped like little trees!! And they are green!! 🥰


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchykitty, I am thinking of no theme for it, just a usual reaper, except mini and maybe 1 box!

Yeah, I will get a thread going about the new way reaper is going this year!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Someone should have a package at their door...


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Holly Haunter said:


> So I opened the mints and they are actually shaped like little trees!! And they are green!! 🥰


Oh that's perfect! I had no idea they were little trees. I just stumbled across them in line at Michael's and thought it was a cute tin. Who doesn't love Bob Ross?! I'm so glad you liked everything. I did paint the pot with "color shift" paint, which turned out to take about a million coats 😆 but worth it because it's such a cool color. I have had that cauldron forever. I don't even remember where I got it but when I saw you had one on your list, I knew exactly why I've kept it all this time 🙂 Same goes for the book - I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hold up...I was thinking the cauldron that Ladyfrog sent was the one posted in the sign up thread...but, she just said she had that one. Looking back, Lauralouthatswho was the one who made that post that she found one...so, is that cauldron still floating around out there, possibly going to a victim if they had one on their list? Or will it go to a different victim in another reap?
Hmmmm...?

Original pic:









(I find it cool that so many of us liked this cauldron that some of our own reapers found similar ones, for us! Good work, reapers!)


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi - just to say thanks for me Reap!!! I can't explain how excited I was for the Sleepy Hollow book!! I will post some pics when I get a moment later on!!

Edit - just read through the thread - thank you Reaper!!!! Those gifts are awesome and I took the squishy bat out for a bat walk last night


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hold up...I was thinking the cauldron that Ladyfrog sent was the one posted in the sign up thread...but, she just said she had that one. Looking back, Lauralouthatswho was the one who made that post that she found one...so, is that cauldron still floating around out there, possibly going to a victim if they had one on their list? Or will it go to a different victim in another reap?
> Hmmmm...?
> 
> Original pic:
> ...


It's floating out there...patiently waiting for it's vicitm  Soon!!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Dear reaper, I've just got home to find I've missed a delivery which I'm thinking might have been yours.. I'm at work long days Monday and Tuesday, so have to wait till Wednesday before i can pick up from the depot. This is torture!!


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Thank you to my reaper love everything, just had surgery so this wS fun to open, the wrap of the box was awesome too. linkit123 pics below


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

linkit said:


> Thank you to my reaper love everything, just had surgery so this wS fun to open, the wrap of the box was awesome too. linkit123 pics below


The pics did not come thur. Please repost we all want to see your goodies


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> The pics did not come thur. Please repost we all want to see your goodies













Saki.Girl said:


> The pics did not come thur. Please repost we all want to see your goodies





Saki.Girl said:


> The pics did not come thur. Please repost we all want to see your goodies













Saki.Girl said:


> The pics did not come thur. Please repost we all want to see your goodies


Hope this worked


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

linkit said:


> View attachment 760391
> 
> View attachment 760390
> View attachment 760390
> ...


Nice reap! The solar fairy is lovely! I see you got, at least, one bath bomb, so that's cool! Something to relax with in a nice bath!
What is in the bubble wrap? Also, I see a little Queen of Wands thing peeking out...I'd like to know what that is, too! Is it a mini tarot card??


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

WitchyKitty said:


> Nice reap! The solar fairy is lovely! I see you got, at least, one bath bomb, so that's cool! Something to relax with in a nice bath!
> What is in the bubble wrap? Also, I see a little Queen of Wands thing peeking out...I'd like to know what that is, too! Is it a mini tarot card??


It is a mini tarot card pin and in the wrap are the cutest doxi slipper socks!! Candy, a gnome and bath bombs which i luv.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

linkit said:


> It is a mini tarot card pin and in the wrap are the cutest doxi slipper socks!! Candy, a gnome and bath bombs which i luv.


That's awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

has everyone been reaped beth?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> has everyone been reaped beth?


We have lucid's reap to see, yet...not sure if we have anyone else, left...might be one more to post, as well.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchychick was reaped but no pictures yet either. Otherwise I believe everyone has been reaped, if not let me know!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's pictures of items I carry on my purse. Shyra, the dream catcher from your daughter is there, along with a letter B made out of "bones" from SpookySpoof, a embroidered witch from Saki girl, and a ruby slipper key tab from Booswife02. Next picture is a embroidered witches boot, also from SakiGirl, with a cute little witch ornament from Hearthfire, then some British charms from SpookySpoof. When I look at them they bring a smile to my face thinking of those who sent them to me!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

bethene said:


> Here's pictures of items I carry on my purse. Shyra, the dream catcher from your daughter is there, along with a letter B made out of "bones" from SpookySpoof, a embroidered witch from Saki girl, and a ruby slipper key tab from Booswife02. Next picture is a embroidered witches boot, also from SakiGirl, with a cute little witch ornament from Hearthfire, then some British charms from SpookySpoof. When I look at them they bring a smile to my face thinking of those who sent them to me!
> View attachment 760407
> View attachment 760408
> View attachment 760409
> ...


That's so cool!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Ok... I don't know what to say apart from a massive thank you to Lauralouthatswho.... you have some magical ability to climb inside my head and know absolutely everything that I love. I'm so sorry it took so long to post this, but I managed to pick it up from the depot after missing the delivery while I was away. My hands were shaking as I unwrapped the items (gorgeous fabric wraps, ribbons, charms... incredible) and I was literally holding my breath... This reap has the most amazing magical energy and you can feel the power in every item. Apologies for the photo bombardment. but you all have to see this...

First of all, look at this box of wonder... part of me didn't want to unwrap it because it just looked too pretty and perfect!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Beautiful wrappings, ribbons and great card, really tickled me! 
Next I started to go through the box of amazingness...








Holding this gorgeous set of waxes and seals... I love the button!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Next was this amazing cute teapot charm, just hanging out on a ribbon, wrapping a black velvet pouch with clear quartz and this great rune book...
















I love the fact you linked the clear quartz to its use to enhance the magical properties of runes kept in the bag! 
Next we're some witch bells with charms and gem stone attached... I love the sound they make!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

And next this spell jar... believe me when I say you can feel the energy coming off it. Its amazing, and so thoughtful... incredible timing as I've just had a promotion at work and was feeling a little nervous about moving out of my comfort zone... this boosts me so much. Thank you 

















There's more.. a witch ball kit (!!!!! How frickin cute!!!!) And sage and eucalyptus Smudge stick too!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

The never ending box continues... this candle was lit within moments of opening... it smells incredible!










And next this gorgeous notebook set with paper scraps and stickers and all sorts of amazing wonderfulness 

































And next


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

This gorgeous sun catcher... I love the details!! 


















And then the epic final box... beautifully packed, infinite care taken... jars, wooden scoops (I had a similar one in my hand a week ago on holiday... I wanted to buy it because I loved it and needed a scoop for my herbs, but something told me to put it back on the shelf. So glad I did, because lauralouthatswho sent me 10!!!!!) 

























And just to make you all just more jealous... I was the recipient of the cauldron!!! Lookey! 









Amazing!!!!

I am beyond grateful for everything, thank you so much lauralouthatswho.... you have absolutely rocked my reaping world. You are epic.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lucidhalloween said:


> This gorgeous sun catcher... I love the details!!
> 
> View attachment 760439
> 
> ...


Wow! Fantastic reap!! You got so many wonderful, magical gifts that are all awesome! The witch's ball kit is a very cool idea and looks like it has lovely items to use for it! I'm happy you received the adorable little cauldron! Love the set of magical notebooks and that wax seal kit!
The wrapping was all lovely, too!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

So glad you liked your reap! The Witches Ball Kit stemmed from the idea that I wanted to send one that was all made up, but knew it would just turn into a mess with shipping. So, I thought I’d send a kit instead. I figured that a spell jar would fair much easier, and it looks like it did. I hope you’ve opened the little cauldron?? I’m especially relieved that everything made it intact minus the one little jar in the apothecary set, but there’s always Witches magic in sets of threes so maybe it worked out, lol. And, congratulations on your new position!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I love it, and the witches ball is going to be so much fun to put together, so thank you! The spell jar is perfect, thank you... it arrived absolutely perfectly. 
I've just opened the cauldron... I didn't realise you spoiled me even more!!! Black moonstone, golden quartz, desert topaz and green onyx ... I love them!!


----------



## Tvling (Aug 6, 2016)

lucidhalloween said:


> This gorgeous sun catcher... I love the details!!
> 
> View attachment 760439
> 
> ...


WOW! You struck the mother load!! AWSOME REAP!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lauralouthatswho said:


> So glad you liked your reap! The Witches Ball Kit stemmed from the idea that I wanted to send one that was all made up, but knew it would just turn into a mess with shipping. So, I thought I’d send a kit instead. I figured that a spell jar would fair much easier, and it looks like it did. I hope you’ve opened the little cauldron?? I’m especially relieved that everything made it intact minus the one little jar in the apothecary set, but there’s always Witches magic in sets of threes so maybe it worked out, lol. And, congratulations on your new position!!


I agree that a witch's ball kit is a great idea, as I have shipped them made up, before, and they don't always end up looking as good by the time they get to their recipient. It all depends on how rough the box is shipped.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lucidhalloween said:


> I love it, and the witches ball is going to be so much fun to put together, so thank you! The spell jar is perfect, thank you... it arrived absolutely perfectly.
> I've just opened the cauldron... I didn't realise you spoiled me even more!!! Black moonstone, golden quartz, desert topaz and green onyx ... I love them!!


How cool you got more stones and crystals in the cauldron!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What a amazing reap!! I absolutely love the idea of the kit for a witches ball!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Check out my thread, ideas for the next mini reaper!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

bethene said:


> Check out my thread, ideas for the next mini reaper!


I’m so bad at finding threads…can someone link it here?


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Ideas for next mini reaper???


Ok, almost ready to start the next mini reaper. I want to have a informal survey. Should we pick a theme? Or just a general reaper just mini. One thought Saki came up with is pick your own theme, which is similar to general, but you pick you theme, and stick with it instead of just a list of all...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Holly Haunter said:


> I’m so bad at finding threads…can someone link it here?


 the new reaper is here 








Pick Your Theme Mini Reaper 2022 Sign up and discussion...


Time for the next mini Reaper. It is a pick your own theme reaper!! You decide what your theme is, and make your list out accordingly. Some ideas: pumpkin patch, witches and wizards, Harry Potter, steampunk, gothic, graveyard/cemetery, pirates, carnival, mad scientist/ lab...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

and here is the likes and dislikes thread








likes and dislikes list for mini reaper 2, 2022


Here's where to post your likes and dislikes! Now I need to come up with one myself!!😝 https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/pick-your-theme-mini-reaper-2022-sign-up-and-discussion-thread.212827/#post-2621411




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

Michael, my reaper,

Thank you for the gifts you made and sent to me. I need to still take pics of the individual gifts and post them but for now I say thank you, and that you are talented. Check out this woodworking he did of the maiden,mother and crone. You did a great job. He sent me a Taurus candle that has a Taurus charm on it, a Harry Potter mug, cute coasters from some of my favorite shows, etc. I use the Charmed one. He wrapped the individual gifts with cool ribbons. More pics to come.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

witchychick said:


> Michael, my reaper,
> 
> Thank you for the gifts you made and sent to me. I need to still take pics of the individual gifts and post them but for now I say thank you, and that you are talented. Check out this woodworking he did of the maiden,mother and crone. You did a great job. He sent me a Taurus candle that has a Taurus charm on it, a Harry Potter mug, cute coasters from some of my favorite shows, etc. I use the Charmed one. He wrapped the individual gifts with cool ribbons. More pics to come.


Awesome! I can't wait to see the rest of the pics.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome! I can't wait to see the rest of the pics.


Will we see the pictures, soon, witchychick?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

witchychick said:


> Michael, my reaper,
> 
> Thank you for the gifts you made and sent to me. I need to still take pics of the individual gifts and post them but for now I say thank you, and that you are talented. Check out this woodworking he did of the maiden,mother and crone. You did a great job. He sent me a Taurus candle that has a Taurus charm on it, a Harry Potter mug, cute coasters from some of my favorite shows, etc. I use the Charmed one. He wrapped the individual gifts with cool ribbons. More pics to come.


Oops, meant to reply to witchychick, not myself, so she'd see it, lol. 
witchychick, will we get to see pics of your gifts, soon? 🙂


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

I will post them when I can.


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

Here are the rest of the pictures of the gifts I received. Thanks again, Michael.  you can see my other two pics above. The discs are coasters. I'm currently using the Charmed one.  Thank you for wishing me a happy birthday as well.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

witchychick said:


> Here are the rest of the pictures of the gifts I received. Thanks again, Michael.  you can see my other two pics above. The discs are coasters. I'm currently using the Charmed one.  Thank you for wishing me a happy birthday as well.
> View attachment 760582
> 
> View attachment 760581
> ...


Awesome reap!! I love all your gifts! The tree of life is so pretty, and I love the HP items! (I love all those shows, too!) Of course, as I said before, the case the gifts came in was lovely, too!

Oh, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

witchychick said:


> Here are the rest of the pictures of the gifts I received. Thanks again, Michael.  you can see my other two pics above. The discs are coasters. I'm currently using the Charmed one.  Thank you for wishing me a happy birthday as well.
> View attachment 760582
> 
> View attachment 760581
> ...


I’m very glad you like it all and it survived shipping! 
I am only a beginner at many of the crafts I do. The coasters were made with infusible ink sheets and my cricut. The box was purchased and I printed the image and wood burnt it on. The tree pendant was my 3rd ever attempt at anything wire wrapping (and my 1st attempt at that type of design). The rest were purchased items that I had picked up here and here over the past couple years.


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

Michael_candles said:


> I’m very glad you like it all and it survived shipping!
> I am only a beginner at many of the crafts I do. The coasters were made with infusible ink sheets and my cricut. The box was purchased and I printed the image and wood burnt it on. The tree pendant was my 3rd ever attempt at anything wire wrapping (and my 1st attempt at that type of design). The rest were purchased items that I had picked up here and here over the past couple years.


Oh you made the coasters. You did a great job with everything you made.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Thank you very much


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

Michael_candles said:


> Thank you very much


Np. Have you been able to use the projector I got you?


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome reap!! I love all your gifts! The tree of life is so pretty, and I love the HP items! (I love all those shows, too!) Of course, as I said before, the case the gifts came in was lovely, too!
> 
> Oh, and Happy Birthday!


Thanks


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady...
It's a little late, since everyone has, now, moved on to the second mini reaper...but I wanted to show you what I did with the glass holder you sent me. I bought white rock, moss, and another air plant for inside of it. (That's what took so long...I had to wait until we had time to drive out to the nursery I get the air plants at.) I added in a couple crystals in black and orange to finish the look (Black Tourlmaline/Carnelian), giving it a little bit of a Halloween-ish feel.
It's just sitting on my kitchen windowsill next to my skull with succulent, atm, but I'll find a more permanent home for it, soon...preferably where my demons...I mean kittens...can't get it, lol. Thank you, again!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Goth Kitty Lady...
> It's a little late, since everyone has, now, moved on to the second mini reaper...but I wanted to show you what I did with the glass holder you sent me. I bought white rock, moss, and another air plant for inside of it. (That's what took so long...I had to wait until we had time to drive out to the nursery I get the air plants at.) I added in a couple crystals in black and orange to finish the look (Black Tourlmaline/Carnelian), giving it a little bit of a Halloween-ish feel.
> It's just sitting on my kitchen windowsill next to my skull with succulent, atm, but I'll find a more permanent home for it, soon...preferably where my demons...I mean kittens...can't get it, lol. Thank you, again!


That looks so pretty! Glad the holder worked out for you. And yeah, our demon kitties eat every plant they can get to.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> That looks so pretty! Glad the holder worked out for you. And yeah, our demon kitties eat every plant they can get to.


Thanks! I'm happy you sent one and happy with how it turned out!
Ours do, too...I've even seen Lunafreya try to eat one of my mini cacti...I don't think she has tried to bite one, again, lol. Ug.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I've even seen Lunafreya try to eat one of my mini cacti...I don't think she has tried to bite one, again, lol. Ug.


Don't count on that lasting! Our cat Tasha once ate part of a flowering cactus, had to be at the vet for two days, and then came home and tried to eat more of the cactus.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Goth Kitty Lady said:


> Don't count on that lasting! Our cat Tasha once ate part of a flowering cactus, had to be at the vet for two days, and then came home and tried to eat more of the cactus.


Poor baby...I believe it, though.


----------

